# Question for Breeders



## lostangl (Jul 15, 2002)

I have a 8 month old female going thru her first heat, going on her 3rd week, and a 7 month old male. I thought we were doing a good job of keeping them separated, but my husband just came in and told me that a couple of days ago, they were "together". I am beyond mad, but that is beside the point. My question is, could she have gotten pg? The male only has 1 testicle down and I know he can still be fertile. Before anyone questions why they haven't been fixed yet, according to my contracts, she has to go thru her first heat and he has to be a year old.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, she can definitely be pregnant. You can do an emergency spay and abort the pregnancy if you do it right away.


----------

